# Carago



## Que trem doido

Pois é, que pergunta mais burra!!!!! 

Mas olha só, estou morrendo de saber, o que quer dizer Carago e a palavra do qual essa é a forma mais fraca?


(Obrigado pelo beijinho!!)

Eu coloquei o post devegarzinho, obrigado a todos para as respostas!!!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Que trem doido said:


> Mas olha só, estou morrendo de saber, o que quer dizer Carago [...]


É só uma interjeição.



Que trem doido said:


> [...] e a palavra do qual essa é a forma mais fraca?


Esta.


----------



## Lusitania

É uma expressão mais utilizada no Norte de Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Lusitania said:


> É uma expressão mais utilizada no Norte de Portugal.



É uma expressão mais utilizada no Porto.


----------



## Lusitania

É berdade  mas passei férias na Mealhada e nessas zonas e também diziam.


----------



## spielenschach

Bom, isso é um eufemismo sinónimo de caramba! (*expression of admiration* ):

1.Até os comemos, *carago* *...* Puxar a *brasa* à sua sardinha. Acho que é a primeira entrevista que leio de Carlos!
2. Porque eu sou uma mulher do ‘nuorte’, *carago*! *...*
*3. *Tudo bem, *ela uma brasa*. Contudo… Só mais tarde compreendi o interesse americano na rapariga. *...* Foi P.C. quem pôs cobro à situação: “*Carago*, não era essa! *...*

*Mas não esquecer que é gíria, vulgar entre amigos mas quando há alguma cerimónia nem pensar em empregá – la, carago!*


----------



## Lusitania

carago = caramba?

Pensava que era caralho de uma forma mais politicamente correcta.


----------



## spielenschach

Lusitania said:


> carago = caramba?
> 
> Pensava que era caralho de uma forma mais politicamente correcta.


 
O eufemismo carago evita a asneira. É evidente. Porque qundo a palavra se banaliza acabada por se lhe atribuir apenas o siginificado de interjeição ou contrariedade pelo que carago sem já nada de pornográfico preenche simplesmente e só esses atributos. É uma segunda geração onde já não existem segundos sentidos para quem pensar atribuir - lhos!...


----------



## Lusitania

Para quê segundos sentidos, Caramba não é Caralho, mas Carago sim!

Essa coisa do politicamente correcta já tem mofo.


----------



## spielenschach

Respeito - lhe a opinião mas quanto a mim o primeiro é pornografia e o segundo não porque as pessoas não associam


----------



## Lusitania

Pois mas a mim se me mandam para o Carago sei o que quer dizer. De resto, ninguém manda ninguém para a caramba.

Não são tão empregues da mesma forma...

Temos que arranjar coisas para o Trem doido ouvir antes de ficarmos também doidos e doidas.


----------



## spielenschach

Eu nunca ouvi mandar ninguém para o carago, aliás se alguém o fizer é precisamente para evitar a pornografia, com a intenção de significar não me chateies ou deixa - me em paz. 
Quanto a alongar discussões eu acho que é útil para aclarar ideias de quem não pratica com nataruais e, assim, sempre vai praticando um bocadinho...
Saúde


----------



## MOC

Lusitania said:


> Pois mas a mim se me mandam para o Carago sei o que quer dizer. De resto, ninguém manda ninguém para a caramba.



Também nunca ouvi dito assim. Só ouvi usado como "vírgula" ou "ponto de exclamação" como outras palavras ainda menos próprias.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

lusitania said:


> É *v*erdade  mas passei férias na Mealhada e nessas zonas e também diziam.


 


MOC said:


> É uma expressão mais utilizada no Norte de Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> É uma expressão mais utilizada no Porto.
Click to expand...

 
É uma expressão que treduzida ao espanhol é usada é todos lados, fica como uma simples interjeção que se parece sim a caramba, e não é tão forte com no português: _Carajo_.

Beijinhos.


----------



## Zahrah

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> É uma expressão que treduzida ao espanhol é usada é todos lados, fica como uma simples interjeção que se parece sim a caramba, e não é tão forte com no português: _Carajo_.
> 
> Beijinhos.


 
Olá meninas e meninos,

Acho que foi a Estefanía quem corrigiu a Lusitânia (e fez muito bem), mas aquele "b" foi uma vrincadeira para os havitantes da vela cidade do Porto, caramva! 

Apesar de incorrecto acho muito engraçado ouvir, mas nem só no Porto acontecem destas coisas, como diz a Lusitânia, e nem todos os portuenses cometem esse erro.

Quanto ao "carago" apesar do sentido bastante "forte" que lhe está conotado, é normal ser utilizado tal como nos exemplos apresentados pelo Spielenschach, no Norte de Portugal e no Porto, carago!

Abraços a todos e continuação de um bom fim-de-semana,

Zahrah


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Zahrah said:


> Olá meninas e meninos,
> 
> Acho que foi a Estefanía quem corrigiu a Lusitânia (e fez muito bem), mas aquele "b" foi uma vrincadeira para os havitantes da vela cidade do Porto, cara*n*va!
> 
> Apesar de incorrecto acho muito engraçado ouvir, mas nem só no Porto acontecem destas coisas, como diz a Lusitânia, e nem todos os portuenses cometem esse erro.
> 
> Quanto ao "carago" apesar do sentido bastante "forte" que lhe está conotado, é normal ser utilizado tal como nos exemplos apresentados pelo Spielenschach, no Norte de Portugal e no Porto, carago!
> 
> Abraços a todos e continuação de um bom fim-de-semana,


 
Umm menina Zahrah, obrigada por ter-me esclarecido, não tinha percebido bem essa brincadeira, você é muito amável. Vocês são muito engraçados, eu até pensei que foi um erro de rapidez da Lusitânia, né? ehehehehehehehehe.

Bom fim-de-semana e beijos para todos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Outsider

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> É uma expressão que treduzida ao espanhol é usada é todos lados, fica como uma simples interjeção que se parece sim a caramba, e não é tão forte com no português: _Carajo_.


Atenção, que _carago_ *não* é tão obsceno como _carajo_!


----------

